# Eco Reefer



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I need/want to put a backing to my existing aquarium and was considering using this:

http://www.eco-reefer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_7&products_id=4

Has anyone had any experience with this. Good/bad etc??


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

It's probably the best thing for the job short of cutting flat your own live rock pieces.

Eco reefer has a good rep. Big focus on keeping the natural wild out of aquarium the hobby.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I bought some a few months back. Nice stuff, but pieces tend to be big..give them a call first if you need smaller pieces.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Poobar,

If you get a chance, drop by SUM. We just got a huge shipment of dry man-made "liverock", lots of variety. You should be able to find something you like.


----------



## Ilikefish8 (Apr 6, 2011)

Poobar,

I bought 50lbs for $127.50 plus shipping from Eco-reefer in April when it is on sale, come with small and large pieces for my new 34g tank. The rock is very nice and lot of holes in it. I was at SUM yesterday checkout out Friday sale, they has a huge shipment of rocks around $3.75lbs.


----------

